# Standard Argument - R33 GTR / R34 GTT



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

I am so closely torn between these two.

Vehicle will be mainly used as a daily use car but will occasionally be used on the track

I had an R33 GTST previously so the R33 GTR was my first choice but the more I think about it I don't know if I want to up to a newer version

The only problem I can see is the constant "Couldn't afford a GTR then"

Just looking for advice from previous owners to get their comparisons really


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Might I also add, I have searched forums for previous threads that are similar but most of them are quite old so wanted to get fresh opinions


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

If you buy an R33 GTR make sure you can maintain it using quality parts rather than cheap eBay bits and remember when things go wrong it can cost 0000s


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

I think modifying wise I may keep as standard as possible for a year or two and slowly upgrade sections.

Most I will probably be looking at would be;

- Downpipe
- Turbow Elbow
- Exhaust System
- FMIC
- ECU Remap


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

depends why you are buying it. Unless you spend dollar on a GTT they look a bit shit IMHO


----------



## UAE_GODZILLA (Apr 12, 2016)

I will go with the GTR anyday


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> depends why you are buying it. Unless you spend dollar on a GTT they look a bit shit IMHO


My main reason i want one is because I have missed mine ever since I sold it and i feel like im "missing" something!

I also want to give my son the experiences that my late father did when i was his age like take him to Le Mans & introduce him to cars etc

There's only so much driving a Nissan Note that I can do.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The RB25NEO engine is better than the RB26. The GTT will return better MPG.
The GTR will feel lardy compared to the GTT.
Like Mook, I think the GTT looks a bit guff but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
There are lots of good parts on eBay.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> If you buy an R33 GTR make sure you can maintain it using quality parts rather than cheap eBay bits


I don't disagree but interested to know what you mean by 'quality' parts? Are you talking *branded *Jap stuff only or would a part made by the guy down the road who, for arguments sake, was an ex-F1 parts designer/machinist or, say, an ex-BTCC composite laminator be considered 'quality'??

Remember, brands don't necessarily guarantee this 'quality', they mostly get you to pay for the perception of it.....



TT


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

I think what he means is use a bit of common sense when it comes to upgrades.

I must say when I owned my R33 GTST I had bought some parts off ebay but I had enough common sense to know that an intercooler kit (for example) that is on ebay for £100.00 probably will be pants and not fit right.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

GaherisKE said:


> I think modifying wise I may keep as standard as possible for a year or two and slowly upgrade sections.
> 
> Most I will probably be looking at would be;
> 
> ...


Stock IC is good for 600 bhp.

Downpipe, elbows, exhaust system and something like a Nistune would work well and sensible to get power to around 400.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

tarmac terror said:


> I don't disagree but interested to know what you mean by 'quality' parts? Are you talking *branded *Jap stuff only or would a part made by the guy down the road who, for arguments sake, was an ex-F1 parts designer/machinist or, say, an ex-BTCC composite laminator be considered 'quality'??
> 
> Remember, brands don't necessarily guarantee this 'quality', they mostly get you to pay for the perception of it.....
> 
> ...


You build your car with cheap crap the car reflects that not only visually but also performance wise. I'm not talking about brands. Most Alibaba stuff in fact 95% tends to be crap anyways.

There are some good non Jap stuff for skylines made in Australia USA etc that I would absolutely use.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

If it's sheer driving pleasure, I'd be inclined to say a manual GTT or a well sorted GTS-T. Bodywork parts and parts in general would be my worry with a GTT because they are much rarer and much less of them being broken up whereas there are millions of R33 GTR's.

If you're worried about image then the GTR is instantly recognised. Some might berate an RB25 as the 'poor' relation to the GTR but it is actually the 'pure' relation imho and to me the RB25 engine sounds a lot better.

I've owned R32 GTR, R34 GTR and R33 GTS-T all modified. The GTR is great but it takes at least 500bhp to wake it up (less for the 32) due to its extra weight and 4wd. The GTS at 400+bhp is awesome fun in a way only RWD cars can be. The GTR will cost more to run.

You can of course modify a GTR to rwd but its a bit pointless and carrying extra weight. 

For parts, there are also some excellent quality parts to be had from Driftworks. I use HKS oil and air filters and fuchs oil. Plenty of good performance parts available from ebay and breakers, including lots of branded lightly used jap branded stuff if you keep your eyes open.

Whatever you go with you'll be happy, the 'GTR' is the legend so of course carries more kudos but the GTS/GTT is the more rewarding drive for me.


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

NITO said:


> If it's sheer driving pleasure, I'd be inclined to say a manual GTT or a well sorted GTS-T. Bodywork parts and parts in general would be my worry with a GTT because they are much rarer and much less of them being broken up whereas there are millions of R33 GTR's.
> 
> If you're worried about image then the GTR is instantly recognised. Some might berate an RB25 as the 'poor' relation to the GTR but it is actually the 'pure' relation imho and to me the RB25 engine sounds a lot better.
> 
> ...


Really helpful advice and this was the kind of reply I was looking for mate thank you very much. 

I am swayed towards the GTR33 so I think the next step for me is to see how I feel sitting and driving them.

Is there a major difference in the shape to an R34 GTT and GTR? I know the fenders are slightly wider but is it a major difference?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

The GTR has wider arches front and rear and different bumpers and bonnet. There are some lovely Nismo GTT's about though and I've seen many awesome looking ones, even with the narrower arches. They look especially good in white with white wheels that fill the arches!!


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Am i right in saying this is the Nismo Kit you are referring to?


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

I voted 33 gtr for the simple reason that when it isnt quick enough , where will you go?

I did love my old 34 GTT though


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

I was more for the look of the skyline than the speed. Don't get me wrong I modded up my GTST to get more power out of it but never "ragged the tits off it"

Dammit I'm more swayed towards the GTT now haha

Cheers for all the advice so far guys


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

No the blue one looks like a GTR to me. 

Rich's above is what I was talking about, stunning car that one. 

It's a lot cheaper to get 450bhp out of a GTT than 500+ out of a GTR and the RB25 will feel way quicker and be a lot livelier! You don't need to go more than a proper 450 out of an RB25, traction will already be interesting at that level, anymore power would ruin the balance.


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

The blue one is a GTT (GTR Replica) which is going for £14k on pistonheads which seems quite interesting but its not white haha!

Im not looking for immense power, just subtle mods really


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, that's not the nismo kit I meant, as you say, it's a gtr kit (replica) the nismo kit is as Rich's one.


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Rich have you got any more pictures? Front / Back etc?

Also NITO where abouts in Kent are you from?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Canterbury, I work in Minster


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

NITO said:


> Canterbury, I work in Minster


Wow closer than i thought. I know its a bit of a piss take but if I ever arrange to view a skyline would you be willing to come with to check over with me if I give you plenty of notice?

May well be going to SVA at beginning of September to see what they got in stock


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

GaherisKE said:


> May well be going to SVA at beginning of September to see what they got in stock


Good luck.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

No problem, just drop me a pm when you're ready.


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

R32 Combat said:


> Good luck.


Is there something I should know about here?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> depends why you are buying it. Unless you spend dollar on a GTT they look a bit shit IMHO


Seem to be the cars that get the max power treatment. Great cars if people didn't go ott on them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GaherisKE said:


> Rich have you got any more pictures? Front / Back etc?
> 
> Also NITO where abouts in Kent are you from?


As I say, you'll spend ££££ chasing the GTr look...or you could just buy a GTR.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes it's pointless going for an RB25 if you want the GTR kudos and image. If that doesn't bother you then great drivers car and even better when they're not fluffed up, factory kit aside!


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> As I say, you'll spend ££££ chasing the GTr look...or you could just buy a GTR.


Not bothered about making it look like a GTR pal and, I agree, if I wanted one I would get one.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

R32 GTS


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GaherisKE said:


> Is there something I should know about here?


They haven't got the best rep to be honest. I've never had any dealings with them but, in the last 6 years, I haven't seen many glowing reports about the place, just them getting slated normally. Do a bit of research first, that's all I'd advise.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

NITO said:


> *It's a lot cheaper to get 450bhp out of a GTT than 500+ out of a GTR and the RB25 will feel way quicker and be a lot livelier!*


_Or just buy a GT-R that's had all the work done!_

Its what I did with mine and I use my R33 daily, I don't regret it, its not missed a beat in the three years plus I've had the old girl and wish I bought one years ago now due to the fun I've had in my car.

JM2PW!


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> R32 GTS


I've never been overly fond of the R32 models. I know they can be absolute beasts but wont be that practical for me


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

GaherisKE said:


> Rich have you got any more pictures? Front / Back etc?
> 
> Also NITO where abouts in Kent are you from?


Yeah sure , unfortunately like many of these cars it was bought my a drifter and wrecked


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Some more humble pics of mine


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Can't get more humble than a Auto... on the other hand, man it looks Lovely tho.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

V-SpecII said:


> Can't get more humble than a Auto... on the other hand, man it looks Lovely tho.



Apart from the normally aspirated ones you mean ? The Tiptronic in the 34 is pretty good imo, for a 20 year old car


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Lovely looking car! Shame it got wrecked!  My old FTO was an auto / tiptronic box.  I thought about an R34 GTT before buying my first R33 GTR, similar money at the time too... Decided I didn't want the GTT without a nice body kit, which made it too expensive a prospect. Besides, the R33 had been my dream car for a long, long time before that.

R33 gets my vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

GaherisKE said:


> The only problem I can see is the constant "Couldn't afford a GTR then"


You`ll always get that mate. Supposing you bought a 33 GTR some bum will say you couldn't afford a 34. I bought a 34 and one of the first things I heard was "Why couldn't you stretch to a 35?" I had a C4S and heard through the grapevine I couldn't afford a turbo. That's life sadly mate and people (mostly guys) talk poop about other blokes cars.

Only thing I will say is, _any_ car can be made to go faster/better but with an R33 GTR you`ll get a healthy return on what is a fantastic and special motor.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> There are some good non Jap stuff for skylines made in Australia USA etc that I would absolutely use.


That's good to know.....


TT


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

R33 GTR all the way

yes you will spend money on modding it (if you choose too) 

however the smile it puts on your face, and the appreciation you get from other car enthusiasts driving their Porsche/Audi/Ferrari etc on a Sunday or at track days as you cruise past in a motoring icon is worth every penny!

plus the R33 GTR values are heading in the right direction


----------



## MattSky (Jan 15, 2016)

Jamesjsy said:


> plus the R33 GTR values are heading in the right direction


This was the 'head' justification to my R33 GTR purchase. You won't loose much on residual values.

The real reason was... well... it's a GTR!

I would like a R34 or R35 GTR, but I can't afford it right now. I have no issues telling people that.

No regrets with my R33 GTR purchase, I love it more everyday!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

This shouldn't even be an argument.. go for the R33 GTR no doubt. Even if things went wrong with the car, you could break or sell it as whole and buy a GTT with the value of the R33's increasing slowly...

The GTR is just overall a better choice for the money.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok I've had

33 gtst pretty much stock. Tuned it to just over 300 at wheels.. it was fun but stepping out annoyed me.

Then a 33 gtr. Running about 400. It was plenty fast overall and certainly more than I knew how to put down on corners.

Then I got another 33 gtst and it ran a small super responsive td05 18g turbo.. it was making boost almost off idle lol. I then swapped turbo to a gt3076r.. it was hilarious fun and like a missile.

I now have a 32 gtr and I fricking love it. Can't describe why.. it just feels so nice to drive.

Me personally I'd go for the gtr. But that said it depends how you drive and what you want to do with it.

Also there's a seriously sweet ass R33 gtr up for sale on here or the other forum and it's a high spec garage queen aching to be driven running a precision 6266 tub! She beckonnnnnns!!! What's your budget overall too? How do you drive? Lots of B roads near you or is most of your time in traffic? Is this a second car or daily driver?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Instead of reading the posts just look at the poll results and there's your answer.


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

bigkeeko said:


> Instead of reading the posts just look at the poll results and there's your answer.


But the thing is, are the poll answers taking into consideration what I will need the vehicle for?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GaherisKE said:


> But the thing is, are the poll answers taking into consideration what I will need the vehicle for?


If you are buying a R34 GTT as a daily driver then you're buying it for the image because there are better, more comfortable daily drivers out there.


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

I want another one as the skyline I had previously is the only car i have ever owned which I regret getting rid of. But I don't want to get one that I have had before which is why I am unsure about the R33 GTR.

Fair enough it isnt a GTST in any way but its still the same model. Just fancied something different


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

MattSky said:


> This was the 'head' justification to my R33 GTR purchase. You won't loose much on residual values.
> 
> The real reason was... well... it's a GTR!
> 
> ...


I made around £4k when I sold my 34GTT, had it 1 year , didn't plan to sell but when I was offered £5k more than I paid for it i felt i had to

I think all the cars will appreciate , perhaps the 33 GTR more long term due to the USA factor but then who know where the economy will head, we could see the prices drop again if people have less money to spend and parts get more expensive


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GaherisKE said:


> I want another one as the skyline I had previously is the only car i have ever owned which I regret getting rid of. But I don't want to get one that I have had before which is why I am unsure about the R33 GTR.
> 
> Fair enough it isnt a GTST in any way but its still the same model. Just fancied something different


Keep the Note and buy the R33 GTR


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm not getting rid of the Note as thats the wifes car and you know what they say

"happy wife, happy life"

At this rate I might as well buy both, GTT for everyday use and GTR for track days and shows


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTR is fine for daily use if you can live with the MPG


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

If you can afford to run a GTR and maintain it then it is the car to have. These cars are rewarding if they work right.


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

My daily use will be short miles so would it be worth having such an engine just to drive 2 miles a day?

Obviously would be more on the weekends


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

You'll take the scenic route more often than not  it'll be fine  i was doing super short journeys to work and back and more wkend driving. Never had issues.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Think its going to be a flip of a coin then haha


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Both WILL be fine and good fun!

the 34gtt engine and the car tuned up are straight daft and handle incredible. Yes not invincible in the corners but some brakes anti roll bar and good suspension and you'll be hooting. It's a newer car so chances are less issues! Definitely a good platform to start from.. and the money you save getting one of these would leave you with cash spare to modify or replace anything that might not be ideal. 

I got my 32gtr at the right time before prices went daft and I've still had to spend a small fortune lol. The other thing to bear in mind is the fact gtr prices will climb more.. the 34 and 32 have done it.. matter of time before 33 does if it isn't already. But that's not to say there isn't deals.. don't be suckered by someone trying to get rich quick!

What's your price range btw?



Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GaherisKE said:


> My daily use will be short miles so would it be worth having such an engine just to drive 2 miles a day?
> 
> Obviously would be more on the weekends


2 miles? Buy a bike! lol


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> 2 miles? Buy a bike! lol


Nah you're alright pal 

Price range is between £10-12k


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

GaherisKE said:


> Nah you're alright pal
> 
> Price range is between £10-12k


Keep yer eyes in the forum then. Plenty of good cars for sale. Like you say I guess it depends on what look you like best really. 33 or 34. I gotta say tho each time I've seen a gtr model next to gtst I've always thought "damn" heh! That's not to say the cars aren't fun I think it's just that chubby wide stance that comes with a gtr 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

This would be the look I would go for externally with subtle engine tuning

GTR (Including the Pidgeon!!)










GTT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

did you mention a budget ?


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> did you mention a budget ?


£10-12k for initial purchase


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

your gut says GTT doesn't it


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Holy crap both of those are total smuttage!

One thing I love on the 33gtr is that deep grill and gtr badge. Just doesn't work the same on a 32gtr 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> your gut says GTT doesn't it


One day it says GTT and then I look at others GTRs on here and it gets swayed. I feel like a skyline slut :chuckle:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

GaherisKE said:


> One day it says GTT and then I look at others GTRs on here and it gets swayed. I feel like a skyline slut :chuckle:


Get the GTR.

That's not meant to sound belittling towards GTT it's just you know as soon as one rumbles past you on the road you'll wish you had.

And there's something nice about this in yer pocket heh..










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

:chuckle: Wow i didn't know GTR keys float in mid air :chuckle:

Thats swayed my opinion more now!

Cheers for the advice dude


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I sound like a snob I really do I'm not. I've owned four now and my last gtst was really tuned up with a 3076r turbo and so much other stuff. It was superb fun! I still have a soft spot for the car altho now I hear it was resprayed from super clear red to pink with lime green wheels ffs!
I grabbed my 32gtr as i knew what work had gone into the underneath.. subframes reconditioned all the arches sorted everything cleaned and painted and wax oiled and then new poly bushes all over. It was at too good a price to let go so I had the engine fully rebuilt and I've just had her resprayed and it's now a real eye opener. It's been worth the wait. I've been fortunate to grab one while the 32gtr was affordable. I'd suggest doing the same with a 33gtr while they are too 

If you decide it's not for you then you can always sell it and get a GTT or something later on 

There's a couple of good uns for sale on the forums too.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Meh, get one of these instead 










For sale here since these are now rare as;
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Nism...0068&clkid=7440108291824700021&_qi=RTM2063723


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Is that a key to a Juke nismo? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Doesn't float NITO....no appeal to me


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

anthonymcgrath said:


> I sound like a snob I really do I'm not. I've owned four now and my last gtst was really tuned up with a 3076r turbo and so much other stuff. It was superb fun! I still have a soft spot for the car altho now I hear it was resprayed from super clear red to pink with lime green wheels ffs!
> I grabbed my 32gtr as i knew what work had gone into the underneath.. subframes reconditioned all the arches sorted everything cleaned and painted and wax oiled and then new poly bushes all over. It was at too good a price to let go so I had the engine fully rebuilt and I've just had her resprayed and it's now a real eye opener. It's been worth the wait. I've been fortunate to grab one while the 32gtr was affordable. I'd suggest doing the same with a 33gtr while they are too
> 
> If you decide it's not for you then you can always sell it and get a GTT or something later on
> ...


Basically this is one of the reasons why I am still considering the GTR what with keeping its value and being more appealing when it comes to selling. Plan is to go up through the ages;

I.E buying a GTR/GTT, selling it a few years on and using it as a deposit for the next one up and so on until there is a nice R35 sitting in my drive


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I wouldn't worry. I reckon the 35 will come tumbling down soon anyway. it seems owners just seem to be plagued with issues from creaking brakes that a caliper replacement doesn't fix.. to a fan belt and tensioner costing 600quid.. that needed replacing before 40k miles wtf! Be interesting to see what state those cars are at in 10 years more time.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

This seems like a good deal but with a price like that am I right to be a bit dubious?

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR RB26DETT Import JDM Nismo | eBay


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GaherisKE said:


> This seems like a good deal but with a price like that am I right to be a bit dubious?
> 
> Nissan Skyline R33 GTR RB26DETT Import JDM Nismo | eBay


JDM garage are a trader on here. for 9k it will be rough (It's been re-sprayed, they have described this) Better to spend more on one which needs less attention.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally think it's not too bad at all. Yeah possibly a bit rough but so long as engine and stuff is solid then it's worth checking out. Phone them and see what they say. It might be you can get a deal?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

GaherisKE said:


> This seems like a good deal but with a price like that am I right to be a bit dubious?
> 
> Nissan Skyline R33 GTR RB26DETT Import JDM Nismo | eBay


That's not the car for you fella. The rest of your budget would be gone in no time. The whole thing seems like throwing good money after bad.


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

The current GTR's that are catching my eye are these ones;

£11'995
Used 1996 Nissan Skyline R33 for sale in Suffolk | Pistonheads

£10'995
Used 1996 Nissan Skyline R33 for sale in Lancashire | Pistonheads

£12'500 or Best Offer
R33 GTR Nissan Skyline RB26DETT Stunning Condition FSH Mint with no rust | eBay


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

GaherisKE said:


> The current GTR's that are catching my eye are these ones;
> 
> £11'995
> Used 1996 Nissan Skyline R33 for sale in Suffolk | Pistonheads
> ...


First one looks ok. 2nd car is from is trade so you'd need to do a bit of digging. Last one I wouldn't touch.

Edited to add. It's kinda hit me now that if you're looking to buy a really good R33 GTR then you'll need to pay that bit extra for it. These _good_ cars could of been had a few years ago for £12-13k. Not any more it seems.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

R34 GTT here, not mad on kit and no idea what is going on with front bumper quick release but otherwise looks nice...

1998 R Nissan Skyline R34 2.5 GTT TURBO Manual + GTR LOOKS | eBay


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

This did catch my eye but the rear bumper is a bit dank

First thing I'd do is take the GTR badges off it as well


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

NITO said:


> no idea what is going on with front bumper quick release


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Working on a purchase now guys, wish me luck and I am sure you will be updated


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

^^ lol! ^^

Really tho? 12k? Didn't realise a 34gtt had climbed that much. A bit of kit and new wheels does not a gtr make.

That said it looks kinda ok overall but yeah that rear bumper is weird. Tidy enough tho I guess.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...dels for sale in Northumberland | Pistonheads

Thoughts?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Either way used to be picked up for 5-7k not too long back

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R Twin Turbo 2.6 2dr

Guys and girls.....is this one worth snatching up quick?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Certainly looks tidy. If it's still running pretty much stock power then it's not being stressed too much really and If the engine ticks over nice and smooth then it's worth a look. Nice enough inside.. needs a check underneath to see how it is.

Good price too overall.

Only 50 miles from me too. How far are you.. if you wanna go see it I'll go with you  I'll fetch my stethoscope 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

Responses to my questions with the seller;

*Hello mate,Really interested in the car, where about are you and also what does the flick switch on the centre console control*
_Hi we are based in Ilford Essex, where about a would you be coming from? That switch is for the rear fog light_

*I would be coming from Ramsgate in Kent. Are you a car dealer or a private trader and would the vehicle come with any MOT / Warranty?*
_The car will have one years MOT on it. As to warranty it will come with one months warranty._

Coming from a guy called Adam with an email "kazkhan_308"


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

So he's a trader then if he's offering a warranty I guess. It's worth checking it out but make sure you check a few out under over inside and out and pay more for a better one. This does look pretty good overall tho but then they often do

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

anthonymcgrath said:


> So he's a trader then if he's offering a warranty I guess. It's worth checking it out but make sure you check a few out under over inside and out and pay more for a better one. This does look pretty good overall tho but then they often do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Nice one mate, next step would be get down the bank and talk to them


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Make sure you do look about tho and go visit the cars it's better to walk away with 10k in your pocket than jump on the first you see. An average one will feel really good. With that sort of budget of 10-12k someone will be prepared to let you haggle esp a private sale

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

I am a bit of a sucker when it comes to motors so if i went down there to view it I would ask for someone to come along as if i went on my own i would walk away with it after hearing it starting up haha

Vehicle check pulls this on the mot. Passed a week after with no advisorys

Mileage
99303 miles
*Refusal Notices*
Nearside headlamp not working on dipped beam (1.7.5a)
Nearside headlamp aim not tested (1.8.a.1c)
Offside headlamp aim beam image obviously incorrect (1.8.a.1b)
Offside front fuel hose leaking (7.2.3)


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Advert description says genuine 66000 ish miles.. 90+ is a fair step up from that lol.
Leaking fuel hose is fairly easy fix overall.. if it's just the rubber ones.. if it's the fuel lines can be more work. Lamps can be sorted.
But for 10k it's not what you want to be pissing about with. 
Personally I'd leave this one just from the mileage confusion.. and if the fuel issue result in catching fire soon as you drive off you won't be happy

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaherisKE (Jun 30, 2016)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Advert description says genuine 66000 ish miles.. 90+ is a fair step up from that lol.
> Leaking fuel hose is fairly easy fix overall.. if it's just the rubber ones.. if it's the fuel lines can be more work. Lamps can be sorted.
> But for 10k it's not what you want to be pissing about with.
> Personally I'd leave this one just from the mileage confusion.. and if the fuel issue result in catching fire soon as you drive off you won't be happy


Would the website I used possibly be showing the kilometres?

convert KM to Miles and it says 61704?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hmm possibly. Only way to really know is go check the car out i guess 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Mines available - but may be out budget


----------



## northwest (Nov 21, 2015)

I think I would probably even slum it and take an R32 GTR over the R34 GTT :chuckle: Pick the R33 GTR as its THE BEST! TWIN TURBO!


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

There are a couple of nice GTT 's out there: http://www.theblackbeast.se/pics/13.jpg

And yes, it's not a GTR, I have heard that already...


----------



## Roars (Sep 7, 2016)

GTR every time if cash goes that far! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

Having had both (34 GT-t and GT-r) the potential for development of the GT-R far outweighs that of the GT-t.

Around a track (or anywhere really) the heavier r IS faster when tuned to the same power levels as you can get more power to the tarmac more reliably thanks to the AWD system.
Certainly the GT-t felt lighter, but the r feels more planted.

All up i estimate i spent about 40k (NZD) on my GT-t and it had damn good performance. However i've spent maybe 15k on the r and it's faster.

I've run them both on the same tracks and back roads and the gt-r is more capable more of the time 9it doesn't skid as well as the gt-t!)

Hope this helps! XD


----------



## turna123 (Jul 12, 2015)

GTR, all day every day


----------

